# Toggin on the Right Hook :)



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Started Togging out here ...








Steady action for a few hours till the tide started to rip . Got confusing a few times as we all hook up almost all at once .
Dave and Steve with 2 nice fish.








Bill with a nice fish.








I got an address and am about to know on a door.








Is that a smile Dave ? Dave got his cast off about 48 hours ago and hit the Morning Star and now Toggies on the Right Hook !








Steve with a nice fish








Stopped to take a count and had 39 in the box 








Bill got the last tog #40 and we headed back to the barn.
Back at Steve's we prepared to work 
Steve Made some excellet Java while Bill and myself armed ourselves with knives to fillet.
















We filleted 25 fish in short order and Daves 15 fish went to home with him . I donated half to Dave and half to the Mother-in-Law cause for Steve ... 








Excellent trip with great folks . 
Bait was greenies !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

way to go. Congrats on the catch. :beer::beer:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Tom ... what does a trip like that usually run and when did you do it? The water looks calm for the ocean! How far out (in minutes/hours) is the run?

Nice catch !!! (yum)


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Hey Tom ... what does a trip like that usually run and when did you do it? The water looks calm for the ocean! How far out (in minutes/hours) is the run?
> 
> Nice catch !!! (yum)


Sorry Doug ... We fished Nov 9th in the De Bay .. The first pic is a hint to how far/near we were . This trip was on the Right Hook whick is also owned by Steve (right hook) . He's got a 23 fter with a 225 OB . Great boat with plenty of room . He took me Tuna fishing earlier this fall but the seas turned on us minutes after arriving and we headed back in . I'd love to trade the old canoe for sometthing like that


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

great job guys... that's alot of fillets....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Awesome! Nice catch.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice job... Still wishing if I have a boat...
To be honest... never caught 10 keeper togs in my life..


----------

